# Might be going to Philadelphia April 25 > 29 rides? Bike rental?



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I might be going to visit my brothers wife in Philadelphia and their apartment is very close to the Philadelphia museum of art. Would love to do some rides on the weekend April 27 > 28, 50 to 80 miles 18 20 MPH. Question, do any clubs start rides at the trail head next to the museum? Maybe use the trail for part of the ride then roads? Also would need to rent a bike. Any help would be great. Thanks, Axlenut 

PS - any CX or ATB rides would be fun too if I can rent the bike.


----------



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

BCP the Bicycle club of Philadelphia has numerous ride that leave from the Italian Fountain (directly behind the art museum). Always a nice ride with nice people. Google them for month by month listings. As far as Mtb rides, Belmont plateau is about a 10 minute ride from the art museum on the west river drive (Martin Luther king Blvd). 
I do not know who rents bikes, but there are 3 good chances: Keswick cycles in West Philadelphia (they have demo bikes at their other location, so probably here also), bike line and Bicycle Therapy around 20th and south street. Call each of them soon in case you have to reserve or whatever. Good luck!!!!


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Looks like the BCP has lots of rides and their web site even has GPS routes for some of the rides. That would be a big help to an out of town visitor like me and help me find the ride start. Looks there is a 50 mile ride on Sat and I can get to it by bike. That should take care of Saturday and on Sunday I might ride the Schuylkill River Trail past Pottstown.

Should be a really fun weekend! Axlenut


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

There's really nothing wrong with the river trail, but it can be rather monotonous. I really like riding in the leafy 'Main Line' suburbs west of the river. One good route can be found here: 

Seven Sisters Hill Ride in Philadelphia, PA | MapMyRide

You can easily hook these roads into a route that incorporates the river trail back into the city or vice versa. If you need any more specific route advice or have more questions I'm happy to try to help.

As for bike rental, try contacting Breakaway Bikes as well. They are located at 20th and Chestnut (closest big shop to the Art Museum area) and have the best service in the city.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

clonechemist said:


> There's really nothing wrong with the river trail, but it can be rather monotonous. I really like riding in the leafy 'Main Line' suburbs west of the river. One good route can be found here:
> 
> Seven Sisters Hill Ride in Philadelphia, PA | MapMyRide
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the map. Looks like an interesting ride. I see on the map there are green trails too. I used maps.google and zoomed way in and see they are bike trials. Looks like there are tons of places to ride and explore. Looks like the Wissahickon bike trail can be ridden to from the Schuylkill trail and then the Forbidden Dr can be reached from the Wissahickon. I think I might even be able to get to the Wissahickon Valley park for some MTB riding. So much to do so little time ;-)


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

You can access a lot of nice road rides off the SRT in Montgomery County. I like to link up the Perkiomen Trail along with some road for a good cross type ride (Perky Trail is mostly smooth gravel surface). You can also put together some nice 30 to 80 mile rides that are bordered in by Morris Rd, perky trail and the SRT in Montgomery County


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

axlenut said:


> I think I might even be able to get to the Wissahickon Valley park for some MTB riding. So much to do so little time ;-)


Definitely hit up the Wiss for a MTB ride if you can.


----------

